# Easy Floating Plant ID (I hope)



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I searched the plant finder and didn't seem to find it. I am hoping someone knows what this is. I know it is common, just do not know the name.

Thanks in advance 

P.S. One more coming


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

It is Water Hyacinth. See:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_hyacinth


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Eichhornia crassipes_, aka water hyacinth. It's a common pond plant.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! I knew it was an easy one. maybe the plant finder could be updated to include this one for idiots like me?

haha


----------

